
Show HN: Redux JSON Router – Declarative, Redux-First Routing for the Browser - mksarge
https://github.com/mksarge/redux-json-router
======
mksarge
I started this project to learn about Redux middleware and client-side routing
in React/Redux. It's my first open-source library, so tips/suggestions are
greatly appreciated!

